# Operating financing in a down market



## ericalouder (Oct 7, 2016)

I am looking for a medium-large farming operation that utilizes operating financing for an interview. I am preparing an article for the Progressive Forage grower magazine on key financial ratios to watch during a market downturn-- or something like that. Of course, no specific financial information would be published, mostly perspectives and opinions on the topic. Let know if you would be willing to participate.

Just to note, my husband and I grow corn, silage, beef calves and kids here in southern Idaho. I have am glad to be part of this community.

http://www.progressiveforage.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome Erica....debt ratio will be number 1 with many operators currently. Good luck with your article and research...and give Lynn a big hug for me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Mike. Debt to asset ratio is key.

I absolutely love your magazine. I'd like to know how to get one of them fancy hats I always see. I guess I'll have to buy one as my wife hasn't gotten me one for Christmas since I started asking.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Good luck with your endeavor and welcome. This about sums up the finances as I see them.






73, Mark


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with mike on debt to asset ratio. I would also throw in working capital. It gives you a picture of whether you can pay those debts.


----------



## ericalouder (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Liquidity ratios are on the top of my list and D/A shorty behind. Any of you guys up for a short interview or know someone who might fit the bill?


----------

